# Easterlings & Morgoth allegiance



## Confusticated (Oct 15, 2003)

Morgoth tried to turn the Edain against the Noldor, it rarely worked, so he sent messengers over Ered Luin and won the allegiance of some of those Men still in the East. When the Easterlings showed up in Beleriand, some were under Morgoth and others were not, but we aren't told which ones were or not yet. The chieftains we hear about are Bor and Ulfang. We read in Grey Annals that there were of little trust, had little love among themselves and did not especially like the Eldar, but Maedhros formed alliance with them anyhow. When we are first introduced to them we are told right away that Bor's sons who were in with Maedhros proved faithful but Ulfang's sons who were with Caranthir did not.

Do you think any of the Easterlings who reached Beleriand during the First Age were initially working for Morgoth but later became true friends of the Eldar?

While journeying into Beleriand and after settling in the East with the sons of Feanor, did those in allegiance with Morgoth try to convert the others over? Though there were many houses of people among the Easterlings, and many were not friendly with the others, wouldn't there have been enough interaction between them for some to pick up on the fact that others would not prove true? Were those Easterlings close in friendships the dwarves the ones who proved more true in the end? 
Why is it that those Easterlings who were not secretly working for Morgoth, did not become the great Elf-Friends as the Edain did? Was the meeting of Men with Finrod, and his song which caused their hearts to grow wiser the single most critical element in the lifting of the shadow from the hearts of men so that they did become more wise, skilled, and good in general?

Morgoth first attempted to turn the Edain against the Eldar by saying they were slaves to the rebel Noldor but if they serve him they will be treated with honour, but this rarely worked with any of those men. Do you suppose that once the Easterlings reached Beleriand he used this same lie with them? If so, was it perhaps more successful with the Easterlings because they were treated differently by Caranthir or with less honour by the Feanorians than they were by the house of Fingolfin and Finarfin, which made it seem to those men that there was some more truth in Mogroth's words than it did with the Edain?


----------



## Beleg (Oct 21, 2003)

> Do you think any of the Easterlings who reached Beleriand during the First Age were initially working for Morgoth but later became true friends of the Eldar?



It might have happened. Curufin and Celegorm and co were haughty but Meadhros was of a milder diposition and it is possibly that by showing friendly attitude towards the easterlings he might have won many of them over. 



> While journeying into Beleriand and after settling in the East with the sons of Feanor, did those in allegiance with Morgoth try to convert the others over?



Who would they try to convert? Surely the Edain wouldn't come under their lure and since their was so little friendship between eachother I daresay any sort of convincing or converting wouldn't have worked.



> Why is it that those Easterlings who were not secretly working for Morgoth, did not become the great Elf-Friends as the Edain did?



Those easterlings that were true only lived for a few years in Beleriand. They entered Beleriand in circa 464-5 F.A and were soon wiped out in Nirnaeth. Also they seem to be less in number then the Edain; they only met the Sons of Feanor and never travelled westward then Dorthonion. They didn't have a lot of time to get themselves acquianted with the Elvish customs of living and adopting them. 
The Edain on the other hand had about hundred years to get themselves acquianted with the Elves, learn their customs and befriend them. Remember the time of Edainic arrival was the time of peace and the Eldar had more time for recreation and getting and exploration compared to the time of Nirnaeth. 
Finrod only met with the House of Boer, however it is suggestive that most of the Faithful later in Numenor came from the the West Coast ruled by the Lord of Anadune and most of them were of Boeric origin. Also the folk of Boer were the most Elvish in nature and it is possible that the song of Finrod had some special effect on them. [might be the foresite of the later Numenorean, who afterall were descendants of the Edain].



> Do you suppose that once the Easterlings reached Beleriand he used this same lie with them?



Yes, he perhaps promised to give them the rich lands of Beleriand to live in and the woods to hunt upon but being trecherous shut them up in the stony cold land of Hithlum.



> If so, was it perhaps more successful with the Easterlings because they were treated differently by Caranthir or with less honour by the Feanorians than they were by the house of Fingolfin and Finarfin, which made it seem to those men that there was some more truth in Mogroth's words than it did with the Edain?



I think the tale here goes back to the time while Men were still in Middle-earth. Morgoth's infulence on them probably started from there and those Easterlings that later entered Beleriand had allready become servants of Morgoth. I don't think Morgoth would have been able to convert them in ten years, the convertion started much earlier and the hearts of the Easterlings, [Ulfang and co] were allready sour when they entered Beleriand.


----------



## Confusticated (May 20, 2008)

> Who would they try to convert? Surely the Edain wouldn't come under their lure and since their was so little friendship between eachother I daresay any sort of convincing or converting wouldn't have worked.


Other Easterlings.

You make good points Beleg.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 16, 2010)

> By Nom:
> 
> Why is it that those Easterlings who were not secretly working for Morgoth, did not become the great Elf-Friends as the Edain did? Was the meeting of Men with Finrod, and his song which caused their hearts to grow wiser the single most critical element in the lifting of the shadow from the hearts of men so that they did become more wise, skilled, and good in general?


 
A pet question of mine... opinions?


----------

